# JTextField wird nicht angezeigt



## aYlien (22. Feb 2011)

Hallo Leute warum wird mir mein TextField nicht angezeigt?


```
public class Aufgabe6 extends JFrame implements ActionListener {

    JTextField field = new JTextField("HalloHallo");
    JPanel panel = new JPanel();
    
    public Aufgabe6() {
        setTitle("Titel");
        setSize(500,500);
        setLayout(null);
        setVisible(true);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        add(field, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        
    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
        
    }

}
```


----------



## SlaterB (22. Feb 2011)

setVisible(true);
als letztes aufrufen, zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird evtl. das Layout festgesetzt,

wenn deutlich später z.B. in ActionListenern auf Buttonsklicks noch Komponenten dazukommen,
dann gibts dort genauso Probleme, in dem Fall kann man natürlich setVisible(true); nicht bis ans Programmende verschieben
(auch der Butttonklick wäre dann ja eher nicht möglich)

in diesem Fall späterer Änderungen
validate();
repaint();
am JFrame aufrufen


edit: oh ja, zum null-Layout siehe nächstes Posting


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Feb 2011)

beim null-Layout musst du schon sagen wo die Komponente hin soll, sprich so etwas wie setBounds aufrufen!
(oder eben ein vernünftiges Layout nutzen, null-Layout ist mist!)


----------



## aYlien (22. Feb 2011)

```
public class Aufgabe6 extends JFrame implements ActionListener {

    JTextField field = new JTextField("HalloHallo");
    JPanel panel = new JPanel();
    
    public Aufgabe6() {
        setTitle("Titel");
        setSize(500,500);
        setLayout(null);        
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        add(field, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        setVisible(true);
    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
        
    }

}
```

irgendwie langt das nicht????


----------



## xehpuk (22. Feb 2011)

[JAVA=9]setLayout(new BorderLayout());[/code]


----------



## aYlien (22. Feb 2011)

das war der Fehler! Danke Danke!


----------

